# Side project!



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's a little side project that I've been meaning to do since last year. Fully self contained. I have had a blast using it!!!

Truck Pop-up Vid video by indianaholmes - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is just the cutest thing ever!:jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...that's awesome!! In addition to all the other stuff for next year...now I gotta try and fit one of those into the bed of my little pickup?!?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think that is just the cheery-ist, uncorniest thing..I'd LOVE to have that pop up as I was behind you at a red light!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have to tell you I am having the best time with this thing. Almost everyone likes it. Mothers will break every conceivable traffic law to get behind me so their kids can see it from a child seat in the back, ha ha ha. 
I can pop this going 60 mph with no problem, and he looks really mad fluttering in the wind. I can easily go all day on one air charge. Here's a pic with the tailgate down.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hahahaha, love it!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Okay, Hoosier boy, where you at? I gotta see this in person! I showed this to my daughter (14) and she about melted it was so cute


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dude, you could live like a king selling these.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

LMAO! This could be a year round prop. Just put a Zombie Easter Bunny in the back and have a memorable Good Friday!

Install two unit and have one pop up a Pilgrim with an axe and the other a terrified turkey.

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL! That's great BTH! I love that prop. I really love the concept. Nice job.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Great job, but I need more info. Where is the tut?


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone. And by the way, I'm from Indiana, but been in Arizona for 40+ years. I still love Indy though. There's really not much building to get this done. I used a 10 gallon tank that was missing the original fill valve/gauge. So I tried to create the plumbing with mostly brass fittings. Suggestion; don't use quick disconnect's and definitely put a ball valve in right out of the tank. This is important!! Do not use the original tire valve for filling your tank. Well you can if you want, but I put in a QD fitting and just plug my airhose right to the tank. Fills in less than 15 seconds. If you use the tire valve with an air chuck, expect to have sore fingers from holding the chuck to the valve for up to 5 minutes!!!!!!! I finally managed to get all connections sealed but both regulators I tried, leaked. The ball valve will allow you to seal the air tank when your not in the vehicle. I used a 5 way, 24 vdc solenoid with 1/4" line. Power for the solenoid is an 18 vdc Ryobi cordless drill battery. It'll run the solenoid for days. The cylinder is about a 14" throw by 1" bore. Way too much cylinder but I had it laying around. The stand for the cylinder is just two pieces of round stock, that have a 90 degree bend at about 6". 2 hose clamps hold the cylinder to the round stock. This is mounted to a 2' x 4' piece of plywood(cull 51 cents). It is amazingly sturdy. I don't have any pictures of the set up but I'll take some tomorrow and post them. Everyone has probably seen this ghostie being sold in stores. It vibrates and moans. It's STUPID. But I have had it in storage for at least 4 years. Your right, you could put anything on that cylinder. My freind suggested a fist with a finger...Gutted the motor and sound box and left the eye circuit. 1 2032 coin cell for the eyes. Opened up the ghostie head on its bottom side and mounted the cylinder to the inside top of the skull. So the skull actually comes down over the whole cylinder. Running at 45psi. Darn thing is too fast at higher pressures. I will get more pics. I'm having the best time with this. Now it's Halloween every time I get in my truck!!!!!!!!!!


----------

